# Welch's Niagara



## gfrank07 (Jul 8, 2010)

I recently made a Welch's Niagara wine on June 21st. Fermented dry in a week or so. Racked June 26th. Since then, the wine has completely cleared, no airlock action or bubbles rising in the carboy and there doesn't seem to be any sediment in the bottom. It's only been about three weeks since pitching the yeast, but I recently stole a few ounces, sweetened and thought it tasted great. At this point I am just waiting for the sake of waiting, but since this is merely a social drinking wine which I'm not exactly trying to age for very long how soon can I degass/stabilize/sweeten? Like I said before it's clear, done fermenting, and already tastes good when sweetened.


----------



## BobF (Jul 8, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> I recently made a Welch's Niagara wine on June 21st. Fermented dry in a week or so. Racked June 26th. Since then, the wine has completely cleared, no airlock action or bubbles rising in the carboy and there doesn't seem to be any sediment in the bottom. It's only been about three weeks since pitching the yeast, but I recently stole a few ounces, sweetened and thought it tasted great. At this point I am just waiting for the sake of waiting, but since this is merely a social drinking wine which I'm not exactly trying to age for very long how soon can I degass/stabilize/sweeten? Like I said before it's clear, done fermenting, and already tastes good when sweetened.


 
Go ahead and backsweeten, add k-meta and sorbate any time you feel like it!

I'd wait a few weeks before bottling though - to make sure ferment doesn't restart and to give it chance to drop another round of sediment.

Congrats!


----------



## gfrank07 (Jul 19, 2010)

Used this recipe and it turned out actually very good!

* 2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate
* 1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar
* 2 tsp acid blend
* 1 tsp pectic enzyme
* 1 tsp yeast nutrient
* water to make 1 gallon
* wine yeast 

I want to make 5 gallons fro this recipe now. Should I just multiply everything by 5 or are there certain enzymes or nutrients that are fine in the dose size they are? I am aware that I only need 1 Packet of yeast, not 100% on the other additives.


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> Used this recipe and it turned out actually very good!
> 
> * 2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate
> * 1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar
> ...


 
Everything except yeast should be multiplied.

Glad to hear it came out good.


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2010)

I would use at least 3 cans per gal


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2010)

Tom said:


> I would use at least 3 cans per gal


 
I was thinking the same thing, but he? said it was good at two.

13.33 can for 5 gallons would be 100%. I would use 15 cans and make 5-1/2 gallons for a 1/2 gallon top-up bottle.


----------



## Julie (Jul 19, 2010)

I made the welch's niagara and I agree with Tom, three cans per gallon. LOL, Frank if you think that is good the three cans per gallon will taste great.


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2010)

EVEN BETTER!

Buy 1-2 MORE and use as a f-pac.


----------



## tjgaul (Nov 3, 2016)

I was thinking of making a 1 gallon batch of Niagara to use as a blending wine. I have 3 gallons of Concord from grapes which has just completed secondary and is now bulk aging. I thought that the Niagara might be a compliment to it. My plan was to ferment the Niagara and age it along side the Concord for 3 months and then blend, back sweeten, age another month and bottle.

Anyone tried this and any suggestions on a starting ratio for blending? 

Will either Concord or Niagara benefit greatly from aging them out to a year?


----------



## dralarms (Nov 3, 2016)

I make this all the time. It gets better at around 9 months. I mix it 6 gallons at a time according to directions, add 3 cans of concentrate to boost flavor. Usually use rc-212 yeast.


----------

